# New Vaquero... why not?



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've really been jonesing for a single-six in 357 and the New Vaquero is all over my radar. I like Rugers and their reputation for quality. I like the transfer bar system (enabling me to load and safely rest the hammer on six rounds) versus other/older models with the firing pin on the hammer. I'm not buying for self defense - I'm buying for fun at the range. I had a single six 22LR/22WMR convertible, but I grew tired of it because of the small caliber and frame. I like the 357 because, for 38 special, it's a lot more affordable to shoot than the 45LC.

I also like the Uberti Cattleman revolvers too -- very similar, better price point, but they don't have a transfer bar system.

What are the drawbacks / concerns / issues with the New Vaquero? Tell me why I shouldn't get one, or why I should look at other models?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got a short barrel Birdshead grip Vaquero that I really love to shoot. It's in .45 Colt and heavy but still a lot of fun. I'd also like one in .357 on a little smaller frame. A Bisley gripped .357 would be great too. Christmas is coming, be good to yourself.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

They are both good revolvers and would be great fun/range guns. I have both, and take the Rugers for pistol hunting while I only use the Cattemen I have for fun shooting.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Get the Ruger, I love mine. I have another New Model Blackhawk in .44 mag coming this week and a Vaquero in .357 coming next week. I love hunting hogs with the .44 mags.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All of the Ruger SA's are good handguns, and fun to shoot.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Not sure now which came first, the Ruger is an older model when they made the Vaquero in .44 magnum. I don't believe they make the Winchester Wrangler .44 anymore either.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

MitchellB said:


> Not sure now which came first, the Ruger is an older model when they made the Vaquero in .44 magnum. I don't believe they make the Winchester Wrangler .44 anymore either.


Very nice!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

OK - So I did it!! Monday night I got a polished SS, 4.62" barrel, in .357. Have not shot it yet.

2 questions / concerns...
- Dry firing, everything feels fine and the cylinder rotates appropriately. However, when I release the uncocked hammer safely (not firing), every few times the cylinder does not rotate properly and gets stuck between rounds. I have to open the gate and give it a little twist to put it back in proper rotation. Is this a problem? Is this only happening because it is unloaded? UPDATE - I don't think I was fully cocking before de-cocking. I'm paying more attention to what I'm doing and there's no problem.

- Second concern - unrelated to the gun - I forgot to get my DL back from the sales clerk at the LGS. He called me as soon as I got home to say I left it. The next morning, I call to say -- I'll be right there to get it. I arrived at the LGS and they can't find it anywhere. They think one of the guys (who is off) mistakenly put it in his pocket. ARGGGHHH!!! It's a reputable business, and I sure hope they didn't lose it, but I'm very frustrated!! UPDATE - they found it, and I got it.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got to the range with the new New Vaquero and put 50 rounds of 38 special thru it. The sighting was spot on and there was virtually no recoil to speak of. It was a dream to shoot - no issues whatsoever. I just cleaned it up and it's great!


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never noticed the problem with the cylinder rotation with mine, but it is an older slightly different design than the new ones. I'm just wondering if it is because you are slowly letting the hammer down that something is moving that would not (maybe should not) move or jam otherwise. I think you might need to contact Ruger and explain the problem and see what they say about it. While Ruger does not have a written guarantee, Ruger has a pretty good reputation of standing behind their firearms.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

MitchellB said:


> I've never noticed the problem with the cylinder rotation with mine, but it is an older slightly different design than the new ones. I'm just wondering if it is because you are slowly letting the hammer down that something is moving that would not (maybe should not) move or jam otherwise. I think you might need to contact Ruger and explain the problem and see what they say about it. While Ruger does not have a written guarantee, Ruger has a pretty good reputation of standing behind their firearms.


Thanks for the idea. It was user error on my part -- I think I was putting pressure on the trigger before the hammer was fully cocked. I'm paying attention NOT to do that and the problem hasn't happened again.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Vaquero
Sounds sexier than Uberti Cattleman. Plus I have Blackhawk .357 I really like so I have a biased opinion.


----------



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

I love my new vaquero in 45lc. I carry it when hiking and plan on hunting Bear with it this year. I seem to recall someone posting on another forum about "jamming" their revolver just like you described. I haven't experienced it but they chalked it up to the same issue. Have fun!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say there aren't any drawbacks with the new vaquero. Enjoy it!!


----------

